
Billionaire Gives Away His Fortune to Help Save the Ocean - lprubin
http://www.ecowatch.com/rokke-rev-ocean-plastic-2411450525.html
======
clay_the_ripper
The idea of the ultra-rich taking matters into their own hands is an
interesting one. It seems like the world's governments are unable to reach a
consensus about what to do about these issues. As a side note, has anyone ever
compiled a list of all the crazy (but potentially feasible) actions
individuals could take to combat climate change and pollution etc but that are
far too expensive to attempt?

